# Indoor Slingshot Range



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

It has been a while since I have posted but I am still shooting. This is a video of a trap box I have come up with.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It looks like you have greatly improved. And your giving those sardine cans a real work out. You have a good plan and for right now not being in the heat is a plus.  Can you give your opinion on the Tex Bands?


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you. Tex Bands are excellent... they are all I use and all I care to use. Another thing I have noticed is that Tex bands last much longer when I use them indoors instead of out in the hot Arizona sun.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice video!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Good shooting,I had wondered where you got to the other day(must be your accent,I love it) and then you show up


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing and good shooting my friend.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't like indoor shooting, because of glass, vases, and other stuff. You have to be very careful at home. Nice video, though


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Aras said:


> I don't like indoor shooting, because of glass, vases, and other stuff. You have to be very careful at home. Nice video, though


I know what you mean,I'll have to stop spiriting my wife's ornaments away for targets


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good vid. if you hang a piece of cloth behind the tins ..... let cloth hang loose only attached at the top..... that slows the steel ball down and they don't bounce back so far. keep an eve on the cloth for wear. The balls will go through in the end.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Rob is right. Good video, though.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It is only my wife that does not like indoor shooting so I do it when she ain't here. 

And like on the WaterBoy, What MaMa don't know won't hurt her.


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> good vid. if you hang a piece of cloth behind the tins ..... let cloth hang loose only attached at the top..... that slows the steel ball down and they don't bounce back so far. keep an eve on the cloth for wear. The balls will go through in the end.


I will try that. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Aras said:


> I don't like indoor shooting, because of glass, vases, and other stuff. You have to be very careful at home. Nice video, though


My biggest problems are the pieces of plastic on the basket which chip off and also some rounds bounce back and hit things, but I wear goggles though.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

dgui said:


> It is only my wife that does not like indoor shooting


Shoot lipstick she'll love it then...shoes and boots are a bit big so leave those out


----------



## GameKeeper (Jul 24, 2011)

almost no penetration on this thin metal? What ammo do You use? Well if the balls are back to You maybe You have to modify this construction?

My wife dont like indoor shooting either







I dont get it - WHY ?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

GameKeeper said:


> My wife dont like indoor shooting either
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well sir! for one he said its to hot to shoot outdoors,another why not?


----------



## dgaf (Jun 10, 2011)

cool video


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

GameKeeper said:


> almost no penetration on this thin metal? What ammo do You use? Well if the balls are back to You maybe You have to modify this construction?


I use 3/8 steel but I cut out some rather thin Tex bands for the sake of practice. I have tried it with thicker bands which totally demolished the cans, but unfortuanately the recochets were dangerous. Now I am trying to set it up so that it won't do that as much even when I miss. I think I will put a rag or something between the cans and the back.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting i lke to indoor shoot but fork hits can be critical ricochet and hit the window


----------



## Tom in Kingman AZ (Jul 31, 2011)

There is a foreclosure double wide across the street from me. The guy from the bank tells me that 10K will take it away. Has water, elec and sits on 1 1/4 acre. I could take out some walls or parts of walls and use it for an indoor range and the land to plant fruit trees and a HONKIN' garden. I'm thinkin' .


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

dgui said:


> It is only my wife that does not like indoor shooting so I do it when she ain't here.
> 
> And like on the WaterBoy, What MaMa don't know won't hurt her.


With your shooting, it's not like you're gonna miss! Hmmmm....those drapes/curtains should be a good enough back stop cloth







Doh!


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

You get extra credit for making do with what you have! A bit of ingenuity goes a long way! Keep up the practice. 
I shoot indoors too!


----------

